# Clayton (Calif.) Man Wins Cystic Fibrosis Cooking Competition



## Petek (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought this article contained some interesting information about dietary requirements for those who have cystic fibrosis, plus a prize-winning recipe. 

Here's the lead paragraph:



> Eric Marten of Clayton was  searching for a healthy and delicious snack recipe -- one that  specifically contained a lot of fats, plenty of protein, loads of  calories and a generous amount of salt.


Disclaimer: None of this information should be construed as medical advice.


----------

